# Constipation Remedies?



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi,
I am 10 weeks pregnant and have been suffering from constipation almost immediately after I found out I was pregnant.

Is there anything apart from lactulose that is safe to take during pregnancy? Lactulose makes me sick  so is no good. 

I am trying with my diet and force myself to have All Bran and prunes for breakfast, but to be honest, my diet the rest of the time isn't great as I have bad morning sickness and am just eating what I can keep down, such as pasta, instant noodles, etc. I've also completely gone off fruit and can't bear it.

I'm feeling extremely uncomfortable now and really need some relief!

Also, I'm wondering whether when I come off the gestone and cyclogest at 12 weeks whether I will be less constipated - can progesterone contribute towards constipation? 

Finally, I was concerned to see you advised someone on here to wean themselves off the cyclogest/gestone gradually so as to avoid a withdrawal bleed. I checked with my clinic who were adamant that I could stop it abruptly without any problems - now not sure what to do, but I have them and want to stop them asap!

Thanks,
Jo x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I would say that lactulose is probably the safest remedy in pregnancy. If you can't drink it straight you could use it instead of sugar on your all bran or mix it with milk or juice.

Fybogel is also safe - but this makes me personally gag at the best of times. I think I would be very sick if I took it right now.

I looked up senna last week in the pregnancy and lactation book and it says in there that no reports of problems in pregnancy had been found. The data sheets for senna products says that although the safety in pregnancy has not been fully established it is unlikely to cause a hazard.

As with all medicines though, do use the minimum possible for the shortest time and do consult your own healthcare provider for individual advice. At the end of the day it is a personal risk/benefit assessment and only you can decide what is right for your baby and body.

Being less constipated may make your nausea a lot better and in turn allow you to improve the diet.

You might feel a bit better once the cyclogest finishes, but you only finish it when the placenta is working to produce enough hormone.

My clinic wean off the cyclogest from 12 weeks (only a few days for me to go - yippeee! Can't tell you how looking forward to stopping those I am too - and I am also very constipated and feel sick, although I am managing lactulose, wheatabix, prunes and grapes)

I am on 3 times a day, so from 12+0 I reduce to twice a day and from 12+4 I reduce to once a day and by 13 weeks I stop. I think I would feel safer weaning off than just stopping. One of the other girls on the BFP thread had a brown bleed once stopping cyclogest and it worried her.

You should however do what your doctor says.


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Hazel - thanks very much, that's really helpful. I think I'm starting to feel a little less sick, so will try the lactulose again, as it did help.

Congratulations for nearly getting to 12 weeks! Sorry you're feeling as uncomfortable as me too - it's awful isn't it? (but worth it.) I did wonder if the constipation may be contributing to the nausea - and I am REALLY constipated, no 'proper' action in that department for a couple of weeks now.   

I think I'll come off the cyclogest gradually at 12 weeks then. Only another 2 weeks to go....

Thanks again for your help, and I hope you feel better soon.

Jo x


----------

